# Greg Kowalski



## Josh (Mar 20, 2004)

is that spelled right?? He's an awesome Ninjitsu guy from the New England area. Do any of ya'll or have any of ya'll trained with him?? 


AND DO YA"LL HAVE SOME Taijutsu clips?!?!? From any classes you've been to or Seminars?? Or just clips in general?? At our school, we our Dan Zan Ryu, Ki washi Jujitsu, Tai Karate, and some kind of Kung Fu stuff, and a little Taijutsu. Ohhhhh, i know some of ya'll have clips. Just in whethere you will share is the problem. Not that it is a problem if you don't. But whatever ya got. Lets seeee it!!!!


----------



## Kreth (Mar 21, 2004)

Josh said:
			
		

> is that spelled right?? He's an awesome Ninjitsu guy from the New England area. Do any of ya'll or have any of ya'll trained with him??


I've been to Greg's dojo a few times for seminars. He's an outstanding martial artist, and knows how to throw a good after-training party too...

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Mar 21, 2004)

I know Greg very well.  He is definately an excellent martial artist and knows his stuff.  He is, as far as I know, the ONLY legitimate Ninjutsu Inst. in the area in which I live.  

Mike


----------

